# Natriumdampflampe drosseln



## AmriuS (10 Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
wollte mich mal erkundigen ob jemand weiß, ob man eine ND-Lampe, die ursprünglich 400W Leistung bei 230V abgibt, mit einer geringeren Spannung betreiben kann, um die Leistung etwas zu senken. Oder ob man dafür direkt ein neues Vorschaltgerät braucht... Kenne den Aufbau so eines VSG leider net genau, deswegen dacht ich ich frag einfach mal nach ob da jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit hat. 

Grüße
AmriuS


----------



## MSB (10 Dezember 2007)

Das VSG ist eigentlich nur eine Kupferwicklung, in die ein Ferrit-Kern gestopft wurde ,
um beim technischen Fachwort zu bleiben eine simple Drossel.

Die Bloße Spannungsreduzierung wird wohl nicht viel bringen.

Vielleicht hilft sowas ja was:
http://www.eurotherm-deutschland.de/applika/Dimmen%20von%20Gasentladungslampen.pdf

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## AmriuS (10 Dezember 2007)

Hey sowas wäre genau mein Ding ! 
Jetzt muss ich nurnoch den dazu passenden Bausatz bei Conrad finden, da das ganze für privat und daher leider Low-Budget ist ... 

Trotzdem Dankeschön, gut zu wissen das es zumindestens möglich ist!


----------



## mas (7 Januar 2008)

Natriumdampf-Lampen privat nutzen ?
Wozu dann drosseln ? Wieso ND ?


----------



## the bang 2 (7 Januar 2008)

Ja will da vielleicht jemand gras im schrank züchten? 
Klingt jedenfalls danach


----------



## mas (7 Januar 2008)

aber warum dann drosseln ?
Wenn der Schrank kleiner als 1m2 ist, gibts auch 250W-Lampen.

Naja, der Kunde ist ja König !
Der Anbau aber ist natürlich verboten.


----------

